# Kings come in



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

OCP is heating up....looks like 7 kings from 9-30lbs and a 64 lb cobia  Heard Yaupon got at least 3


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

I feel all tingly all over. I am heading to Bogue on May 12 if they have arrived.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

spoke with Capt Herb Gordon early yesterday AM and he says the cobes will be making a showing SOON in hatteras....he just took his boat down there....so that should tell you a lot



This is the time of year I get REALLY buzzin!


FA


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I feel certian they are here in Hatteras now,acording to water temps I've seen and heard lately..


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> I feel certian they are here in Hatteras now,acording to water temps I've seen and heard lately..


yeah and you can bet your rear end I will be there soon!


FA


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm May 12th is arrival date...too early for cobes too late fer drum?


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

TreednNC said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm May 12th is arrival date...too early for cobes too late fer drum?


juuuussst right


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

OK its official! I will be there may 25th....EARLY!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

TreednNC said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm May 12th is arrival date...too early for cobes too late fer drum?


2 years ago(I think) I saw drum caught on friday and cobes showed up Sat. Last weekend of May.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Last Summer when I was WORKING at the BEACH there was no real king showing until effing JULY. Now that I'm not out there to force them out with my amazingly horrific juju they show up the first daggone week of MAY. 
Just damn terrific. 
I think I'm going to sell my fishing stuff and put that money into my ole T-Bird, maybe drag racing will treat me better?


----------



## OneGoodFisherman (May 8, 2006)

What is OCP? I have never fished for or caught a King. What materials are need as far as the type of reel, rod, line, leaders, etc.?

Thank you

:fishing:


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

Ocean Crest Pier. Do a search for king rigging or pin rigging and you'll find all the info you will ever need.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Oh well...I'll have some bait soakin somewhere for something. I know that the setups are basically the same as far as drum setups....but as far as the sand, what kind of place should I look for, for cobes? Same holes and outsucks like I would for drum? or head up to the hook or point? Thanks


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

honestly bro....I like pier fishin for cobes better than from the beach, but if youre gonna do it, I know you need cast out into the clear stuff, over the second bar which is a LONG way, thats why a lot of guys yak out their baits....good luck



FA


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

last year first cobia at Bogue was May 12 I think. Big chopper blues showed up there yesterday. I may be feeling a suicide run for Sunday.


----------



## mdfoster (Sep 1, 2006)

Is anyone else going to be down at Oak Island this weekend? I am afraid that the predicted change in wind may slow down things, but I am prob. going to try Yaupon.


----------



## PSUPOWER (Dec 1, 2003)

mdfoster said:


> Is anyone else going to be down at Oak Island this weekend? I am afraid that the predicted change in wind may slow down things, but I am prob. going to try Yaupon.


I was going to hit the coast but like you said the wind change might hamper thangs a little..sucks


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

*last time*

I fished OCP..
Kingin there the first time I caught 2 Kings, 0ne weighing in @ 24 lbs..
The second at 30 +...
The date then was April 22... 1993?....
Wishing I could get Kinging there again... (Or anywhere for that matter).
In other fishing notes..
Jonney Mericers caught thier first cobia this week.
Reports are that Seaview Pier, (Topsail Island?), caught thier first 2 Kings this week also...
I'll call the Carolina Beach Piers and post up a report from those Piers shortly...
 

LD


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

French said:


> I feel all tingly all over. I am heading to Bogue on May 12 if they have arrived.


 French,back when there really were kings to be had on the planks,it was not unusual,more like typical, to catch kings in April! Got a friend that fished back then on Ole Dophin Pier,he said they caught them in early April,as we did on Frisco as well.. In there were record breaking temps in 1977 Feb-March,our first kings were caught in mid March off Frisco that yr...
Mother's Day 4 or 5 yrs ago, this 14 yr old caught spainish,yrling drum,big bluefish,and this 80lb cobe all on the same day.. So,in answer,no May isn't too early.. Water temps can be a factor,with the horrid springs we've had,but they can be here as early as April..


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> French,back when there really were kings to be had on the planks,it was not unusual,more like typical, to catch kings in April! Got a friend that fished back then on Ole Dophin Pier,he said they caught them in early April,as we did on Frisco as well.. *In 1777* there were record breaking temps in Feb-March,our first kings were caught in mid March off Frisco that yr...
> Mother's Day 4 or 5 yrs ago, this 14 yr old caught spainish,yrling drum,big bluefish,and this 80lb cobe all on the same day.. So,in answer,no May isn't too early.. Water temps can be a factor,with the horrid springs we've had,but they can be here as early as April..


Dern Kenny, I knew ya was old but not that old...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Cdog said:


> Dern Kenny, I knew ya was old but not that old...



      

I edited it,duh....:redface:


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*LAst year....*

We were on the beach when a certain 70 lb/brown and 94 lb BOMB came up on the beach 

That afternoon, a good drum run hit...I didnt get the cobia, I got a couple drum....BUt someone might speakup for the big Cobe.....

THe next few days were had good drum runs each afternoon until, um, memorial day weekend....


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Ocp*

The King Pier of NC


----------



## mlbowman1 (May 19, 2006)

*Kings*

A friend of mine went out on a commercial boat near Ocean Isle 2 weeks ago and caught 90 kings in one day.


----------



## Freddrum (May 19, 2000)

*anyone notice?*

Kenny doesn't seem to have aged at all in all the photos? Hmmmmmm, seems to have made a deal with beelzebub. More power to ya bud. Seeya 1st week of June down fer the cobes.


----------

